# Anyone had trouble with there 06 Maxima alarm system?



## moonrider1 (Nov 4, 2006)

I own a 2006 Maxima that has started giving me trouble with the car alarm. The alarm goes off in the middle of the night intermittenly and the activator does not seem to stop it. It does stop after a few moments but then goes off again within a few minutes. I end up having to disconnect the battery to get it to stop going off. The dealer does not seem to know how to fix this. Is anyone else having problems like this? What did you do about it? My neighbors are about to strangle me for this so I need to get this figured out immediately.
Thanks for you help!


----------

